# Quiz Spiel



## yellowtroll (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

für eine Gruppenarbeit wollen meine Gruppe und ich ein Quiz programmieren. Dafür haben wir bereits Processing in Eclipse implementiert, ein Spielfeld erstellt, eine Kinect integriert, Fragenkataloge vorbereitet und diverese andere Kleinigkeiten erledigt. Ich habe den Teil mit der Implementierung des Fragenkataloges übernommen. Dafür wollten wir eigentlich eine .txt Datei erschaffen, drei insgesamt, eins für jede Kategorie, in der wir in Zeile 1 die erste Frage geschrieben haben, in Zeile 2 die richtige Antwort, in den Zeilen 3 und 4 zwei weitere, falsche Antworten, in Zeile 5 dann Frage 2 und so weiter. Jetzt finde ich im Internet zwar einige Tutorials, wie man in Eclipse .txt Dateien auslesen kann, jedoch sind diese leider nicht mit Processing kompatibel. Habe jetzt auch ein Tutorial für Processing gefunden ( Text in Processing | CreativeCoding.org ), allerdings komme ich mit dem nicht so ganz klar... Meine Fragen sind jetzt, wie sage ich dem Programm, was die Fragen sind, was die Antworten, welche davon richtig und falsch? Bin leider Anfänger in Sachen Programmierung und stehe deshalb total auf dem Schlauch grade :bahnhof:


----------



## Androbin (1. Mai 2014)

Hier 3 kurze Youtube-Videos von Javatrons :
1. In Dateien schreiben : Datei Schreiben - Java, Tipps & Tricks [DE] - YouTube ( 03:40 )
2. Aus Dateien lesen : Datei Lesen - Java, Tipps & Tricks [DE] - YouTube ( 03:02 )
3. Ein Level-Editor (als Kombi-Test) : Let's Program: 2D Level Editor [DE] - YouTube ( 17:36 )


----------

